# Anyone Done A Lock For Their Wineador?



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm keeping my NewAir 28E in my gameroom and travel fairly frequently for work. I have three boys who really like to get into my $%*#. It drives me nuts.

I lock my office when I leave, but my wineador will be out in an open space.

Has anyone come up with anything that works well and is at least mostly aesthetically pleasing?

I found this - I went ahead and bought one and will evaluate once I can actually see it. I like it in that I don't have to drill holes or anything - but it seems big with each of the pieces connecting to the fridge @ 2"X3". We'll see...

Pics are helpful. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hope your kids don't have access to a hair dryer which might be able to circumvent the adhesive. Other than fridges that have the lock built-in, I'm not aware of any good solutions other than locking the room that the fridge resides in if that is an option.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

haha - they are still to young for that. The oldest is 8, but he's not the problem. It's my 4 year old that likes to meddle. Just looking for something to keep him away.


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

My plan was to buy a very small one of these

3-1/2 in. Stainless-Steel Key-Locking Hasp Lock-18565 at The Home Depot

and very carefully pop rivet it to the side of the door frame. Still a work in progress and havent meddleed with it yet. but was a thought


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

ah, I like that...hadn't thought about using a pop rivet tool. I was a little leary of drilling into the case and using screws because I didn't think they'd hold anyway. I might try this - looks like a great option and the rivet tool means you don't have to figure out how to take the inner plastic lining off to use a bolt or something...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I use a small wooden spoon. Just sayin'.




Actually, I'm fortunate. I told my kids once they weren't allowed in it, and neither the 3 or 4 year old has ever tried to open it


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

well, they won't get into when I'm here - no question. It's when I'm gone for 4 days and their running amok and my wife is 3v1 that he'll get into it...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

use that option from home depot and gorilla glue it or epoxy no drilling holes and will dry like cement.... i think they even have some of those locks that will be made to fit on a corner.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

...i always seem to end up with a mess when I try to use glue or epoxy. The pop rivet is pretty damn simple and shouldn't be a problem on the case itself...have to look into the door a little more...but I think there's enough hollow space behind it that the rivet should hold.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I use a small wooden spoon. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm fortunate. I told my kids once they weren't allowed in it, and neither the 3 or 4 year old has ever tried to open it


My grandmother was very accurate with wooden spoon. Hahahahahah

The rivet lock is a good idea though. Seems like the less messy too.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

choinga said:


> well, they won't get into when I'm here - no question. It's when I'm gone for 4 days and their running amok and my wife is 3v1 that he'll get into it...


Sorry if my comment came across snide, it really wasn't intended that way! I totally hear ya. Sometimes my wife watches one of our best friends' kids, and with three in the house, it's insane how much busier the house gets! And we have remarkably tame children, just by nature, so we're fortunate. I'm worried about if/when the next one comes... we've had it so easy, I just know we're gonna have a little terror for #3!



Vitulla said:


> My grandmother was very accurate with wooden spoon. Hahahahahah
> 
> The rivet lock is a good idea though. Seems like the less messy too.


If there's a mess after you're done with the wooden spoon, you're doing it wrong! :shock:


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Ken -
Are you looking for a lock requiring a key, or something that will prevent the young one from getting into your stash? Something they may work are those "fridge locks" that requires a bit of work to unlock.

Just a thought.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Ken, thanks to wineador, here's a wine cooler with a build-in lock!

http://www.compactappliance.com/TWR...ne-Cooler-With-Lock/TWR282SOB,default,pd.html


----------



## tpg_88 (Jun 25, 2012)

hey guys this is my first post but recently finished my wineador and also wanted a way to lock it i found my lock at "lock the fridge .com" it works great and looks pretty nice.















of course it looks nicer if you attach it straight unlike i did.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe another tack:

Cut the grounding prong off of your fridge plug and solder a 1MOhm resistor between the hot lead in your fridge and the case and handle. Let the case and handle float up to 120VAC so your kids get a nice little zing before the resistor prevents them from falling to the floor foaming at the mouth. It'll save you spoons.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

haha! thanks...bringing an old thread back to life...

I ended up going with something similar to what you posted TPG...fortunately though, my kids stay out of there...I leave town frequently and forget to lock it up and they never get in it. I put the fear of God in them anyway...so that didn't hurt, but I've got a lock there in case I ever need it.


----------



## wihong (Mar 14, 2008)

Good thing that my wine coolers came with locks. I just put the keys on top of the cooler so my kid can get to it


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

You can use a chain and lock. Get a chain wrapped in plastic so it doesn't scratch and wrap it behind the door handle so it can't be slid off. Simple, effective, cheap, no assembly


----------



## BadBeerBreath (Oct 14, 2013)

Thought I'd give this thread a bump to see if anyone else has been locking theirs, and what with. Something I think I'll be doing when I find one I like.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

BadBeerBreath said:


> Thought I'd give this thread a bump to see if anyone else has been locking theirs, and what with. Something I think I'll be doing when I find one I like.


Might download some of these catalogs and take a look. Simple cam lock seems like it would be the most aesthetically pleasing, but would require some modification. It is probably what I would do if I was going to lock one up.

Download CompX Security Products Catalogs


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I've used a similar system like the lock with swing cable at work to secure laptops, pcs, monitors, printers, fax machines, microscopes, etc. The 3M tape system is very sturdy, the kits we used also had a super glue with it, and the hasps/cable loops were almost impossible to get off without damaging the unit itself.


----------



## BadBeerBreath (Oct 14, 2013)

Lrbergin said:


> Might download some of these catalogs and take a look. Simple cam lock seems like it would be the most aesthetically pleasing, but would require some modification. It is probably what I would do if I was going to lock one up.
> 
> Download CompX Security Products Catalogs


Some good ideas in there. Thanks for putting that up.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but this is the reason I bought the whynter 28 model the other day for my first wineador!


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

TJB said:


> I know this is an old thread but this is the reason I bought the whynter 28 model the other day for my first wineador!


I also went with the WHYNTER 28 because it has a built in lock which is also my first wineador.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/332111-whynter-28-wineador-build.html


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

FlipMo said:


> I also went with the WHYNTER 28 because it has a built in lock which is also my first wineador.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/332111-whynter-28-wineador-build.html


Yes I saw your thread it has inspired me thanks!


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Post pics when you're done building your wineador.


----------

